# Omicron: il vaccino non basta più. Serve ritorno alla prudenza



## admin (16 Dicembre 2021)

Repubblica in edicola annuncia in pompa magna: contro Omicron il solo vaccino non basta più. Serve un ritorno alla prudenza. Ecco le parole dell'immarcescibile Gualtiero Ricciardi:"Bisogna tornare a puntare forte sui comportamenti. Negli ambienti chiusi, e anche all’aperto, ci vuole grande cautela. Già facendo rispettare le regole sulle mascherine e il distanziamento si può rallentare la corsa del virus. Altrimenti accelera. Con Omicron la progressione dei casi è impressionante, anzi raccapricciante. Basarsi solo sui vaccini non è sufficiente, come non basterebbe usare solo misure di sanità pubblica"

Andrea Ammon:"Non ci sarà tempo per colmare i gap vaccinali ancora esistenti. È urgente intraprendere azioni forti per ridurre la trasmissione e alleviare il pesante carico sui sistemi sanitari e proteggere i più vulnerabili nei prossimi mesi. I Paesi hanno diverse opzioni di risposta in vista delle festività".


----------



## pazzomania (16 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica in edicola annuncia in pompa magna: contro Omicron il solo vaccino non basta più. Serve un ritorno alla prudenza. Ecco le parole dell'immarcescibile Gualtiero Ricciardi:"Bisogna tornare a puntare forte sui comportamenti. Negli ambienti chiusi, e anche all’aperto, ci vuole grande cautela. Già facendo rispettare le regole sulle mascherine e il distanziamento si può rallentare la corsa del virus. Altrimenti accelera. Con Omicron la progressione dei casi è impressionante, anzi raccapricciante. Basarsi solo sui vaccini non è sufficiente, come non basterebbe usare solo misure di sanità pubblica"
> 
> Andrea Ammon:"Non ci sarà tempo per colmare i gap vaccinali ancora esistenti. È urgente intraprendere azioni forti per ridurre la trasmissione e alleviare il pesante carico sui sistemi sanitari e proteggere i più vulnerabili nei prossimi mesi. I Paesi hanno diverse opzioni di risposta in vista delle festività".


Che sfiga, figurati se non capitava l' opzione peggiore, il vairus triplamente contagioso.

Comunque, come spesso per capire cosa succederà in Italia, bisogna guardare al Regno Unito

Sarà tipo una sfera magica che vede il futuro.

Ieri record annuale di contagi, ma le terapie intensive sono calate rispetto a 3 giorni fa. Vediamo.

Devo anche valutare se farmi sparare in corpo la terza dose appena possibile per sicurezza, o aspettare finchè vale il green pass.


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che sfiga, figurati se non capitava l' opzione peggiore, il vairus triplamente contagioso.
> 
> Comunque, come spesso per capire cosa succederà in Italia, bisogna guardare al Regno Unito
> 
> ...



Eh sì, proprio sfiga...


----------



## pazzomania (16 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Eh sì, proprio sfiga...


Sfiga per dire, è abbastanza darwiniano che con limitazioni di vario tipo la spunti la variante più efficiente dai.

Pero' in fondo speravo sempre di avere un pò più fortuna.

Sai che senza prove senza oltre ogni ragionevole dubbio, non perderei mai tempo a pensare ad altri fattori.


----------



## Manue (16 Dicembre 2021)

Del contagio sinceramente non ce ne facciamo niente se poi è gestibile a casa questa variante...
diteci le TI per piacere su... quanti infettati omicron sono in ospedale...


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Eh sì, proprio sfiga...


Eh si chi lo avrebbe mai detto. Hanno già deciso a priori vita morte e miracoli della nuova variante.
Se non bastano i vaccini allora non rompano le balle perché se devo finire in lochdaunz non mi vaccino manco per la fava.
Che barzelletta è sta storia ormai


----------



## Route66 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Del contagio sinceramente non ce ne facciamo niente se poi è gestibile a casa questa variante...
> diteci le TI per piacere su... quanti infettati omicron sono in ospedale...


Se non ho capito male siamo in Italia a circa l'1%.....


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Dicembre 2021)

Dovete smettere di consumare per contrastare l'inflazione quindi chiusure il più possibile compatibili con "ne stiamo comunque uscendo". Saluti dal prezzo del gas naturale: linea verde UE, linea blu US.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Nell'altro thread si parlava dei babbuini. Razza animale considerata molto più intelligente dei cialtroni che vanno contro l'evidenza SCIIIIIENTIFICA.

I babbuini, quelli veri, si stanno rotolando in terra dalle risate insieme ai polli a leggere 'sta roba, questa è la verità.

Poi figurati, siamo noi che alimentiamo il tutto, eh.

Due anni, Dio Santo, due anni e siamo ancora impantanati, con la gente che si sta stracciando le vesti per rimanere in questa situazione fossilizzata a vita, e guai a farglielo notare.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Il primo è allarme è arrivato dall'ECDC (Il centro europeo di prevenzione e controllo delle malattie) e se lo dice l'Europah, allora aspettiamoci altri mesi infernali. Speriamo solo che st'Omicron sia SOLO contagiosa e basta. A questo punto, se così sarà, che senso ha il Green Pass?


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Nell'altro thread si parlava dei babbuini. Razza animale considerata molto più intelligente dei cialtroni che vanno contro l'evidenza SCIIIIIENTIFICA.
> 
> I babbuini, quelli veri, si stanno rotolando in terra dalle risate insieme ai polli a leggere 'sta roba, questa è la verità.
> 
> ...


Lo fannoh per noihh e fannoh tuttih cosiiihh1!1!1!1!
Multi cit


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sfiga per dire, è abbastanza darwiniano che con limitazioni di vario tipo la spunti la variante più efficiente dai.
> 
> Pero' in fondo speravo sempre di avere un pò più fortuna.
> 
> Sai che senza prove senza oltre ogni ragionevole dubbio, non perderei mai tempo a pensare ad altri fattori.


Ma non essere così cauto, sicuramente è una release che hanno sganciato premendo un pulsante rosso i rothschild dopo l'ultimo meeting al bilderberg..


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Dicembre 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Dovete smettere di consumare per contrastare l'inflazione quindi chiusure il più possibile compatibili con "ne stiamo comunque uscendo". Saluti dal prezzo del gas naturale: linea verde UE, linea blu US.
> Vedi l'allegato 1614


Cosa c'entra il gas naturale che gli usa producono internamente con volumi record e consumi in calo con noi che lo importiamo da chi ci chiude i rubinetti?


----------



## gabri65 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma non essere così cauto, sicuramente è una release che hanno sganciato premendo un pulsante rosso i rothschild dopo l'ultimo meeting al bilderberg..



No, l'ha sganciata Arcuri dopo aver visto i benefici dei banchi a rotelle.

Magari anche in questo caso è opportuno affidarsi a chi se ne intende con metodi scientifici.


----------



## Devil man (16 Dicembre 2021)

ma quindi avremo la libertà solo quando in TI ci saranno 0 persone??

ma non capite che vi prendono in giro??


ok non ne usciremo mai...


----------



## Vinx90 (16 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il primo è allarme è arrivato dall'ECDC (Il centro europeo di prevenzione e controllo delle malattie) e se lo dice l'Europah, allora aspettiamoci altri mesi infernali. Speriamo solo che st'Omicron sia SOLO contagiosa e basta. A questo punto, se così sarà, che senso ha il Green Pass?


Perché quando mai il Green Pass ha avuto senso? È uno strumento politico da sempre, non ha NULLA a che fare con la SCIIIIENZAH e la pandemia, e vedrai che rimarrà anche dopo essa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Dicembre 2021)

E già,ma che sfiga,dindirindina ! 
Giusto così,lockedouuunnn anche per i vaccinati seeeehhhh


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Dicembre 2021)

Ci provino a chiudermi in casa ripeto, ho da parte diverse migliaia di euro che sono prontissimo a spendere in multe.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No, l'ha sganciata Arcuri dopo aver visto i benefici dei banchi a rotelle.
> 
> Magari anche in questo caso è opportuno affidarsi a chi se ne intende con metodi scientifici.


Non sapevo avessero nominato arcuri gestore globale della pandemia.....

leggi tutti i miei interventi, chi si fossilizza sui polli nostrani sono altri, io guardo quello che fanno il 90% delle persone perché le statistiche, diversamente dalla gente, non mentono mai quando il campione è significativo


----------



## Devil man (16 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ci provino a chiudermi in casa ripeto, ho da parte diverse migliaia di euro che sono prontissimo a spendere in multe.


ma tu non eri uno di quelli del vaccino ci libera tutti?? a no... vi siete iniettati della porcheria per poi essere chiusi nuovamente... non avete recepito il vero disegno.. questa programmazione non è scienza... ci dicono a tele unite FIDATEVI DELLA SCIENZA!! ma da quando la scienza è diventata una fede??? la Scienza è un metodo che va sempre messo in discussione..

aprite gli occhi


----------



## gabri65 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non sapevo avessero nominato arcuri gestore globale della pandemia.....
> 
> leggi tutti i miei interventi, chi si fossilizza sui polli nostrani sono altri, io guardo quello che fanno il 90% delle persone perché le statistiche, diversamente dalla gente, non mentono mai quando il campione è significativo



Guarda che anch'io ho fatto (ho dovuto fare) come il 90% delle persone, e l'ho fatto esclusivamente per il famoso dovere civico, e perché me lo richiedono sul lavoro. Perciò da un certo punto di vista mi sento in credito con la società.

Non è quello il punto.

Onestamente non trovo simpatico tirare fuori i paragoni da te citati, accorpando nel minestrone di tutto e di più, quando sappiamo benissimo come funziona la cosa.

Io voglio combattere la pandemia e voglio combattare qualsiasi forma strumentale di interesse, tutto qui, e l'anello al naso non ce l'ho. Io ne ho viste abbastanza in questi due anni.

Mi sembra che veramente si stiano passando tutti i limiti, a partire dalle criminalizzazioni della gente che non si trova d'accordo con questo mainstream di accettazione indiscriminata della situazione. Se non posso nemmeno sottolinearlo, allora, beh, vedo poche differenze tra me e una pecora.


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non sapevo avessero nominato arcuri gestore globale della pandemia.....
> 
> leggi tutti i miei interventi, chi si fossilizza sui polli nostrani sono altri, io guardo quello che fanno il 90% delle persone perché le statistiche, diversamente dalla gente, non mentono mai quando il campione è significativo


Però l'importante è dirla prima le cose. Con largo anticipo.

Dopo è troppo facile no? E il bello è che si fa pure ironia. Io sto ancora aspettando la fine della pandemia con una dose e il liberi tutti.


----------



## vota DC (16 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non sapevo avessero nominato arcuri gestore globale della pandemia.....
> 
> leggi tutti i miei interventi, chi si fossilizza sui polli nostrani sono altri, io guardo quello che fanno il 90% delle persone perché le statistiche, diversamente dalla gente, non mentono mai quando il campione è significativo


Penso fosse una battuta. Che da noi tra l'altro hanno rimosso Arcuri per metterci un militare di Potenza. Inattaccabile come gli altri di Potenza: Speranza e Lamorgese. Ma inattaccabile in modo inspiegabile: Renzi e i suoi ogni giorno attaccano Leu ma non hanno mai attaccato Speranza.

In America però hanno il pediatra travone che ha rimpiazzato Fauci.....ma gestire l'epidemia è noioso e si è fatto nominare ammiraglio. Viaggiano sui 2000 morti al giorno ma non ne parliamo molto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ma tu non eri quello del vaccino ci libera tutti?? a no... vi siete iniettati della porcheria per poi essere chiusi nuovamente... non avete recepito il vero disegno.. questa programmazione non è scienza... ci dicevano FIDATEVI DELLA SCIENZA!! ma da quando la scienza è diventata una fede??? la Scienza è un metodo che va sempre messo in discussione..
> 
> aprite gli occhi


Li adoro sti post e sti interventi, perché sono un sunto eccezionale del "No-Vax pensiero"

Tono canzonatorio tipico di chi la sa lunga

Inversione della realtà: "il vaccino ci libera tutti" si, se tutti si vaccinavano..ovviamente con milioni di persone non vaccinate i risultati si vedono

Discredito scientifico: "vi siete iniettati della porcheria" sottintendendo che chissà cosa ci hanno messo dentro...il vaccino è letale, mica il covid che ti manda in TI..

Di nuovo inversione della realtà: "la Scienza è un metodo che va sempre messo in discussione" esatto, infatti le contraddizioni scientifiche nell'approccio alla pandemia e nei risultati degli studi dimostrano che si cerca una soluzione sperimentando, del resto non esiste un vademecum...e la gente normale accetta queste modifiche..
chi invece dal giorno 1 aveva le soluzioni in tasca su tutto chissà chi sono..............

Chiosa complottista: "aprite gli occhi"...raga, è tutto un goblotto, ci stanno (chi?) ingannado tutti!

Grazie, grazie davvero per questo esempio illuminante


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ci provino a chiudermi in casa ripeto, ho da parte diverse migliaia di euro che sono prontissimo a spendere in multe.


non credo che ti chiuderanno in casa. faranno le solite chiusure mini.
ad oggi a me non sembra che ci sia il bisogno sinceramente.... si da un mesetto o forse meno sta prendendo velocità la cosa ma a parte i contagiati non ci sono indicatori problematici e abbiamo visto che se senza vaccini la curva fa 1-2-4-8-16-32 coi vaccini fa 1-1-2-2-4-4.
mi sembra tutto abbastanza sotto controllo. certo che col natale sarà un macello. questo è l'unico punto interrogativo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Dicembre 2021)

Io ho già prenotato la terza dose, l'avrò a Gennaio. Non perché penso che finisca la pandemia, ma perché non voglio rinunciare a ciò che faccio ora. 

Fosse per me io farei così: Il vaccino è disponibile per tutti, chi lo vuole fare, lo fa, chi non vuole non lo fa. Ma dal momento che c'è il vaccino, tiro via ogni restrizione possibile, anche le mascherine al chiuso. Non faccio nessun Green pass o cacate simili. 
Chi vive, vive, chi muore, muore. 

Continuo a pensare (dall'inizio della pandemia, ci sono i miei vecchi messaggi a dimostrarlo) che sia un virus ultra pompato e che non faccia chissà quanto male, se non agli anziani già moribondi di loro. 

In Africa non mi pare che ci sia un ecatombe


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Però l'importante è dirla prima le cose. Con largo anticipo.
> 
> Dopo è troppo facile no? E il bello è che si fa pure ironia. Io sto ancora aspettando la fine della pandemia con una dose e il liberi tutti.


Onestamente è anche facile fare previsioni o dare soluzioni quando non si deve poi rispondere di quanto detto...

Qua tutti possiamo dire quello che ci pare, nessuno verrà mai a dirci "avevate promesso altro"...

chiaramente chi invece ha doveri decisionali, cercherà sempre la strada più logica di procedere e si affiderà a chi ne sa di più nella materia, per quanto possibile..

Si è sempre detto che la situazione è nuova e nessuno sa tutto...in ogni caso il vaccino non avrà liberato tutti, ma di chiusure e lockdown io non ne vedo qui, dove ci si è vaccinati in massa..altri paesi stanno peggio di noi, però ci si lamenta anche di questo mi pare..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Li adoro sti post e sti interventi, perché sono un sunto eccezionale del "No-Vax pensiero"
> 
> Tono canzonatorio tipico di chi la sa lunga
> 
> *Inversione della realtà: "il vaccino ci libera tutti" si, se tutti si vaccinavano..ovviamente con milioni di persone non vaccinate i risultati si vedono*



Questa continua ad essere una balla di proporzioni epiche che vi siete inspiegabilmente bevuti 

Sbaglio oppure si parlava (dalla mattina alla sera,in ogni tg,trasmissione,talk televisivo) di una copertura di almeno il 60-70% di vaccinati per bloccare la diffusione del vairuz ?
Eppure questa storiella non la raccontava Povia,Freccero,la Donato o altre persone,ma tutte le virostar/ministri del governo.

Aaaaah,l'inversione della realtà ;- )

P.S Ora siamo al 90% di vaccinati


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Onestamente è anche facile fare previsioni o dare soluzioni quando non si deve poi rispondere di quanto detto...
> 
> Qua tutti possiamo dire quello che ci pare, nessuno verrà mai a dirci "avevate promesso altro"...
> 
> ...


Basta usare un minimo di logica e intelligenza. E sapere come gira il mondo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questa continua ad essere una balla di proporzioni epiche che vi siete inspiegabilmente bevuti
> 
> Sbaglio oppure si parlava (dalla mattina alla sera,in ogni tg,trasmissione,talk televisivo) di una copertura di almeno il 60-70% di vaccinati per bloccare la diffusione del vairuz ?
> Eppure questa storiella non la raccontava Povia,Freccero,la Donato o altre persone,ma tutte le virostar/ministri del governo.
> ...


Si, col wild type.
La variante Omicron mi sembra sia tipo 5 volte piu contagiosa del virus originale, la delta era tipo 3 volte, l'alfa 2 e spiccioli.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questa continua ad essere una balla di proporzioni epiche che vi siete inspiegabilmente bevuti
> 
> Sbaglio oppure si parlava (dalla mattina alla sera,in ogni tg,trasmissione,talk televisivo) di una copertura di almeno il 60-70% di vaccinati per bloccare la diffusione del vairuz ?
> Eppure questa storiella non la raccontava Povia,Freccero,la Donato o altre persone,ma tutte le virostar/ministri del governo.
> ...



Direttamente dal futuro


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Dicembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ma tu non eri uno di quelli del vaccino ci libera tutti?? a no... vi siete iniettati della porcheria per poi essere chiusi nuovamente... non avete recepito il vero disegno.. questa programmazione non è scienza... ci dicono a tele unite FIDATEVI DELLA SCIENZA!! ma da quando la scienza è diventata una fede??? la Scienza è un metodo che va sempre messo in discussione..
> 
> aprite gli occhi


Io sono un pasdaran dei vaccini! Sempre e comunque!
E non a caso, visto che mi fido dei vaccini, non tollero ulteriori restrizioni per i non vaccinati, di conseguenza me ne fregherò alla grande di ogni chiusura.
Sono negativizzato e vaccinato, non corro rischi a vivere in modo normale ormai.
Mi faccio la terza dose per tenere alto il numero degli anticorpi e bona, per me la vita normale è già tornata da mesi (la mascherina la metto solo al chiuso)


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Dicembre 2021)

Io continuo a ribadire che la (legittima e comprensibile) frustrazione di molti nel non vedere la luce in fondo al tunnel deriva da false aspettative create dai virostar con proclami del tutto fuorvianti, che in realtà non trovano riscontro in nessun documento scientifico serio, perché era plausibile sin dal principio che il vaccino non sarebbe stata la soluzione definitiva.

Ad aprile 2020 uscì un articolo del NYT che raccoglieva i contributi dei numerosi esperti di vari settori, dal titolo The hammer and the dance (lo segnalai anche all'admin) in cui si prediva che la pandemia sarebbe durata anni con chiusure e riaperture periodiche a seconda del livello di diffusione del virus.

Mettiamoci l'anima in pace, sto virus non andrà via in 5 minuti, anzi non credo proprio andrà mai via.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questa continua ad essere una balla di proporzioni epiche che vi siete inspiegabilmente bevuti
> 
> Sbaglio oppure si parlava (dalla mattina alla sera,in ogni tg,trasmissione,talk televisivo) di una copertura di almeno il 60-70% di vaccinati per bloccare la diffusione del vairuz ?
> Eppure questa storiella non la raccontava Povia,Freccero,la Donato o altre persone,ma tutte le virostar/ministri del governo.
> ...


Ma infatti mi riporti le restrizioni attualmente in vigore qui?

PS: pensa dove saremmo col 0% di vaccinati suggeriti da quelli che "il vaccino non serve, è solo un siero che non funziona"


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Basta usare un minimo di logica e intelligenza. E sapere come gira il mondo.


Il mondo gira che sempre chi ha potere o influenza decide più di altri.. Ma da qui al complotto globale della pandemia per farci stare tutti in divano o vaccinati con qualche veleno la vedo mooolto lunga


----------



## gabri65 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io sono un pasdaran dei vaccini! Sempre e comunque!
> E non a caso, visto che mi fido dei vaccini, non tollero ulteriori restrizioni per i non vaccinati, di conseguenza me ne fregherò alla grande di ogni chiusura.
> Sono negativizzato e vaccinato, non corro rischi a vivere in modo normale ormai.
> Mi faccio la terza dose per tenere alto il numero degli anticorpi e bona, per me la vita normale è già tornata da mesi (la mascherina la metto solo al chiuso)



Aritanghete con questa normalità. Siamo in stato di emergenza.

O sto sognando io oppure sta sognando tutto il resto dell'universo.

E le mascherine non rientrano nelle dotazioni standard di Madre Natura.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Aritanghete con questa normalità. Siamo in stato di emergenza.
> 
> O sto sognando io oppure sta sognando tutto il resto dell'universo.
> 
> E le mascherine non rientrano nelle dotazioni standard di Madre Natura.


Non so tu ma in questo momento le uniche differenze tangibili che noto rispetto al mondo pre covid sono: 

- Stato di emergenza che esautora un parlamento di fatto già esaturorato dal post monti, quindi differenza per finta 
- Tocca mettere le mascherine nei luoghi chiusi 
- Devo mostrare il green pass per mangiare al coperto nei ristoranti e ogni tanto mi misurano la temperatura prima di entrare (ormai molto raramente devo dire) 

Non mi sembra esattamente un setting apocalittico alla the day after tomorrow.
Visto e considerato come eravamo messi un anno fa.


----------



## Devil man (16 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Li adoro sti post e sti interventi, perché sono un sunto eccezionale del "No-Vax pensiero"
> 
> Tono canzonatorio tipico di chi la sa lunga
> 
> ...


- un vaccino che dura 4 mesi è una porcheria... vaccino poi sperimentale... alla fine rischi meno complicanze prendendo il covid in versione Omicron-Delta che iniettandoti 1 vaccino ogni 4 mesi.. *il siero è S-p-e-r-imentale, lo ha ripetuto a la sette la consigliera Zampa ieri* ( consigliere di Speranza ex-ministro della salute ) ma che è sperimentale si sa da tempo, appunto lo Stato non si prende nessuna responsabilità.

- il prolungamento dello stato di emergenza puzza di politica... ci rimettiamo noi perché nessuno ha le palle di prendere in mano questa situazione peggiorata da una isteria di massa.. causato per lo più dai mass media ( ovviamente con il benestare di questo governo )

- aprite gli occhi, si li dovete aprire... non perchè lo dico io ma perchè vi hanno preso per il culo per 2 anni facendovi rischiare la pelle per poi ritornare in lockdown....

continua a chiamarmi no-vax e complottista....a prendermi in giro.. tanto poi in casa in lockdown ci dovrai stare da vaccinato.


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non so tu ma in questo momento le uniche differenze tangibili che noto rispetto al mondo pre covid sono:
> 
> - Stato di emergenza che esautora un parlamento di fatto già esaturorato dal post monti, quindi differenza per finta
> - Tocca mettere le mascherine nei luoghi chiusi
> ...


da due anni non ci sono manifestazioni popolari tradizionali del santo patrono cittadino, non ci sono manifestazioni religiose in strada come processioni, non ci sono venditori in strada come bancarelle, non ci sono giostre, non ci sono manifestazioni sportive di massa su strada.
alcuni tornei sportivi non sono mai ripartiti.
sono tornati a richiudere gli anziani nelle RSA, è di nuovo impossibile entrare a far visita negli ospedali
in molte scuole non fanno educazione fisica in palestra da febbraio/marzo 2020, per non parlare delle gite ibernate
molte attività hanno iniziato a lavorare solo su appuntamento, molti corsi sono solo online e non più in presenza
restrizioni ai presenti nei locali senza circolo costante aria e nei palazzetti sportivi, così come alle cerimonie
i concerti pieni di gente sono ormai un lontano ricordo e un futuro miraggio

giusto per farti degli esempi di nuova normalità...queste cose succedono anche se non te ne accorgi


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io sono un pasdaran dei vaccini! Sempre e comunque!
> E non a caso, visto che mi fido dei vaccini, non tollero ulteriori restrizioni per i non vaccinati, di conseguenza me ne fregherò alla grande di ogni chiusura.
> Sono negativizzato e vaccinato, non corro rischi a vivere in modo normale ormai.
> Mi faccio la terza dose per tenere alto il numero degli anticorpi e bona, per me la vita normale è già tornata da mesi (la mascherina la metto solo al chiuso)


Negativizzato lo puoi dire solo dopo esserti tamponato, fino a quel mome to sei un potenziale untore come un qualsiasi non vaccinato


----------



## Vinx90 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ci provino a chiudermi in casa ripeto, ho da parte diverse migliaia di euro che sono prontissimo a spendere in multe.


Tranquillo se ti appelli ad un giudice di pace te le cancella TUTTE.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica in edicola annuncia in pompa magna: contro Omicron il solo vaccino non basta più. Serve un ritorno alla prudenza. Ecco le parole dell'immarcescibile Gualtiero Ricciardi:"Bisogna tornare a puntare forte sui comportamenti. Negli ambienti chiusi, e anche all’aperto, ci vuole grande cautela. Già facendo rispettare le regole sulle mascherine e il distanziamento si può rallentare la corsa del virus. Altrimenti accelera. Con Omicron la progressione dei casi è impressionante, anzi raccapricciante. Basarsi solo sui vaccini non è sufficiente, come non basterebbe usare solo misure di sanità pubblica"
> 
> Andrea Ammon:"Non ci sarà tempo per colmare i gap vaccinali ancora esistenti. È urgente intraprendere azioni forti per ridurre la trasmissione e alleviare il pesante carico sui sistemi sanitari e proteggere i più vulnerabili nei prossimi mesi. I Paesi hanno diverse opzioni di risposta in vista delle festività".


ho letto pochi post (e mi sa che è meglio cosi  ) quindi non so se qualcuno può aver già scritto qualcosa comunque per chi diciamo è piu interessato alla cosa "scientifica" e "ufficiale" dico quella che dovrebbe essere la situazione

proprio ieri sera mi sono messo un pò a "studiare" la situazione omicron e vaccini (dalle varie fonti piu serie diciamo)..se ho capite bene a grandissime linee la questione dovrebbe essere questa:

-la variante Omicron sembra piu contagiosa ma meno grave ma è tutto in divenire quindi meglio non fidarsi troppo di questa cosa

-i vaccini fatti finora con 2 dosi coprono decisamente poco per questa variante

-la 3 dose invece (anche non specifica per questa variante...che deve ancora essere creata) coprirà circa il 75% da questa forma...e circa il 90% dalla forma grave che ti porta in terapia intesiva

Questo si basa su studi attuali sia di Pfizer che di Moderna e sembrano attendibili anche se ovviamente nonhanno ancora superato tutti i test

-il booster apposito per Omicron è attualmente in lavorazione arriverà forse entro 100 giorni (Marzo insomma) ma secondo alcuni se la 3 dose copre in modo valido forse non servirà la creazione di questo booster (Fauci si è espresso in questo modo...altri sono piu cauti)

Pfizer stessa ha dichiarato "è la prima volta che lavoriamo a un vaccino su larga scala che non sappiamo se servirà realmente)
Moderna segue piu o meno la stessa linea

NOTA A MARGINE (importante a mio avviso)
L'ECDC (Ammon) non ha detto che è stato inutile vaccinarsi per la Omicron...ma che al contrario non è efficace proprio perchè ci sono ancora troppi non vaccinati o vaccinati in ritardo

se tutti si fossero vaccinati e tutti ora fossero prossimi alla terza dose questa copertura basterebbe a difenderci anche contro questa variante...ma poichè molti si stanno iniziando a vaccinare ora con la prima dose (peggio ancora chi non si vaccina propro) ci vorrà troppo tempo affinche arrivino alla terza e nel frattempo vanno usate altre misure

è stato specificato infatti che i vaccinati sono ancora pochi e addirittura in alcuni stati membri siamo sotto il 50%

quindi si in conclusione la colpa è sempre di chi non si è vaccinato e inizia solo ora o peggio ancora non inizia proprio

questo è quanto..è passata qualchesettimana e ora hanno le idee piu chiare anche se non chiarissime ovviamente

se qualcuno deve correggere o integrare quello che ho scritto lo faccia pure

ps: ovviamente per i sostenitori di tesi alterative tutto questo che ho scritto è fuffa ma infatti non l'ho scritto per loro


----------



## pazzomania (16 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non so tu ma in questo momento le uniche differenze tangibili che noto rispetto al mondo pre covid sono:
> 
> - Stato di emergenza che esautora un parlamento di fatto già esaturorato dal post monti, quindi differenza per finta
> - Tocca mettere le mascherine nei luoghi chiusi
> ...


Sai cosa?

Anche io faccio più o meno quanto mi pare oggi.

E se mi chiedessero, vivi come pre pandemia? La risposta è al 95% si.

Però bisogna essere precisi nella vita, quindi errore tuo/mio/nostro, e bisognava dire che con vivere normalmente si intende dire considerando che c'è una pandemia in corso.

Mentre c'è chi prende ( anche giustamente ) la frase "vivere come prima" con LETTERALMENTE come prima.
Non sono in errore nemmeno quelli.

Bisogna essere precisi, è sempre meglio, ogni tanto me ne scordo pure io che sono un precisino del caxxo.

Ad ogni modo, è verissimo che il trend è assolutamente positivo come dici tu nel tuo intervento, rispetto all' anno scorso, solo uno scemo non lo vedrebbe.

Ma al tempo stesso, bisogna ammettere che sta andando meno bene di quanto sarebbe potuta andare, che comunque sia ancora in una fase di plausibilità ok, ma non si puo' dire che la discesa sia ripida, ma si sta avendo qualche intoppo:

- La variante nettuniana è arrivata e i vaccini funzionano alla grande, ma meno di quanto pubblicizzato, è evidente.

Comunque per chiudere, inizia ad essere probabile che ce ne libereremo chissà fra quanto di sto covid.
Ippopotami a cui cola il naso, topi che hanno contribuito (si pensa) a sviluppare la variante omicron.

Rischia di diventare un perenne ping-pong fra animali, uomini, vaccinati e non vaccinati, immunodepressi e non.

Il che non vuol dire che vivremo barricati in casa, cosa che non accade nemmeno adesso.
E ci mancherebbe.

Io l' ho già detto quello che penso: basta tamponi ai non vaccinati, basta limitazioni ai non vaccinati ( di alcun tipo), controllo dei non-vaccinati solo in caso di avvisaglie di pericolo ( prettamente la saturazione degli ospedali, non tanto la loro eventuale morte dato che è una scelta)


----------



## raducioiu (16 Dicembre 2021)

Questa variante arriva giusto in tempo per giustificare il fallimento dei vaccini in termini di diffusione del contagio


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ma quindi avremo la libertà solo quando in TI ci saranno 0 persone??
> 
> ma non capite che vi prendono in giro??
> 
> ...


Ancora peggio, saremo liberi quando ci sarà contagio zero ahahahahah cioè mai ahahahaha
Lo fannoh per noihh fannoh tutti kosiiih1!1!1!1!


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ci provino a chiudermi in casa ripeto, ho da parte diverse migliaia di euro che sono prontissimo a spendere in multe.


E sei felice così?


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Questa variante arriva giusto in tempo per giustificare il fallimento dei vaccini in termini di diffusione del contagio


Complottaronovacvhesefassistah


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica in edicola annuncia in pompa magna: contro Omicron il solo vaccino non basta più. Serve un ritorno alla prudenza. Ecco le parole dell'immarcescibile Gualtiero Ricciardi:"Bisogna tornare a puntare forte sui comportamenti. Negli ambienti chiusi, e anche all’aperto, ci vuole grande cautela. Già facendo rispettare le regole sulle mascherine e il distanziamento si può rallentare la corsa del virus. Altrimenti accelera. Con Omicron la progressione dei casi è impressionante, anzi raccapricciante. Basarsi solo sui vaccini non è sufficiente, come non basterebbe usare solo misure di sanità pubblica"
> 
> Andrea Ammon:"Non ci sarà tempo per colmare i gap vaccinali ancora esistenti. È urgente intraprendere azioni forti per ridurre la trasmissione e alleviare il pesante carico sui sistemi sanitari e proteggere i più vulnerabili nei prossimi mesi. I Paesi hanno diverse opzioni di risposta in vista delle festività".



*CTS: Introdurre il tampone ai vaccinati per i grandi eventi.*


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *CTS: Introdurre il tampone ai vaccinati per i grandi eventi.*


Ops


----------



## pazzomania (16 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Questa variante arriva giusto in tempo per giustificare il fallimento dei vaccini in termini di diffusione del contagio


In realtà avvisavano da tempo sarebbe potuto succedere, probabilmente per te faceva parte del complotto.

Ma il tuo ragionamento cosi diventa un loop, dove per forza hai ragione tu.

E come se io ti dicessi: non andare a 230 km/h in autostrada, che prima o poi, se inculi uno, ti raccolgono col cucchino.

Poi il giorno che succede davvero dici che quello davanti ha inchiodato apposta.


----------



## raducioiu (16 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *CTS: Introdurre il tampone ai vaccinati per i grandi eventi.*


Ahahahahah
Tra l'altro la cosa ha pure più senso rispetto al greenpass


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ops


Ne usciremooooooo ahahaha


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ne usciremooooooo ahahaha


Ciò che a me fa scompisciare é il mantra del "salviamo il Natale, Pasqua, San Valentino, ecc ecc ecc" e puntualmente non ne salvano mai una


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io sono un pasdaran dei vaccini! Sempre e comunque!
> E non a caso, visto che mi fido dei vaccini, non tollero ulteriori restrizioni per i non vaccinati, di conseguenza me ne fregherò alla grande di ogni chiusura.
> Sono negativizzato e vaccinato, non corro rischi a vivere in modo normale ormai.
> Mi faccio la terza dose per tenere alto il numero degli anticorpi e bona, per me la vita normale è già tornata da mesi (la mascherina la metto solo al chiuso)


Sono differenze che noti solo tu e che ti auguro continui a trovare. In Campania, De Luca ha vietato le feste in piazza a capodanno e, a quanto pare, questo divieto ci sarà presto in tutta Italia. Mi dispiace, ma la normalità è ben altra.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *CTS: Introdurre il tampone ai vaccinati per i grandi eventi.*



Giusto così.
Sono i vaccinati malati asintomatici che continuano ad appestare tutti in lungo e in largo,non quelli non vaccinati ma tamponati ogni 48 ore


----------



## Manue (16 Dicembre 2021)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Se non ho capito male siamo in Italia a circa l'1%.....





Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non so tu ma in questo momento le uniche differenze tangibili che noto rispetto al mondo pre covid sono:
> 
> - Stato di emergenza che esautora un parlamento di fatto già esaturorato dal post monti, quindi differenza per finta
> - Tocca mettere le mascherine nei luoghi chiusi
> ...


Insomma, 
la coda fuori dai negozi con 0 gradi al sole, non mi sembra tanto normale ...

per me siamo ancora lontani dalla normalità, 
è vero però che ci siamo adattati...


----------



## pazzomania (16 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sono differenze che noti solo tu e che ti auguro continui a trovare. In Campania, De Luca ha vietato le feste in piazza a capodanno e, a quanto pare, questo divieto ci sarà presto in tutta Italia. Mi dispiace, ma la normalità è ben altra.


Se prendono decisione sceme, la colpa pero' è di chi le prende.
Sono assolutamente scelte fuori scala.

Lascia perdere le feste in piazza, di cui me ne frega nulla ma rispetto chi non vede l' ora di andarci, ma un essere umano da solo con 3 metri di vuoto su tutti i lati con la mascherina, all' aperto, fa ridere.

Ma farebbe ridere anche un pollo.


----------



## raducioiu (16 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In realtà avvisavano da tempo sarebbe potuto succedere, probabilmente per te faceva parte del complotto.
> 
> Ma il tuo ragionamento cosi diventa un loop, dove per forza hai ragione tu.
> 
> ...



Istituzioni, virostar e media sostenevano che chi si vaccinava era immune e non si poteva contagiare né poteva contagiarsi. Ci sono articoli e dichiarazioni a riprova della cosa. Fino a qualche mese fa se qualcuno in una trasmissione diceva che i vaccinati contagiano e si contagiano veniva silenziato o marchiato come simpatizzante novax. Poi hanno iniziato a dire che si contagiavano raramente. Poi è emerso che la carica virale era la stessa. E le cifre dei contagi parlano chiaro e per ora sono quasi tutti non omicron.

Non è questione di complotti è questione di mancanza di trasparenza e correttezza e anche di competenza (basta vedere chi è il ministro della salute).


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se prendono decisione sceme, la colpa pero' è di chi le prende.
> Sono assolutamente scelte fuori scala.
> 
> Lascia perdere le feste in piazza, di cui me ne frega nulla ma rispetto chi non vede l' ora di andarci, ma un essere umano da solo con 3 metri di vuoto su tutti i lati con la mascherina, all' aperto, fa ridere.
> ...


Giorni fa, è venuto da me un corriere Amazon che ha lasciato il prodotto a qualche metro da casa mia e non a mano per le solite precauzioni covid. A me poco frega in questo caso, però se questo è il risultato dei vaccini, ossia comportarsi come nella prima ondata, mi sembra lecito dubitare un po' e farsi una bella risata dall'imbarazzo.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Giorni fa, è venuto da me un corriere Amazon che ha lasciato il prodotto a qualche metro da casa mia e non a mano per le solite precauzioni covid. o.


E ti pare sensato?


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Dicembre 2021)

Tutti assieme: l'italia rinasce con un fiore!!


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Giorni fa, è venuto da me un corriere Amazon che ha lasciato il prodotto a qualche metro da casa mia e non a mano per le solite precauzioni covid. A me poco frega in questo caso, però se questo è il risultato dei vaccini, ossia comportarsi come nella prima ondata, mi sembra lecito dubitare un po' e farsi una bella risata dall'imbarazzo.


A me li lascia per strada, al bar o ai tabacchi. 
O è colpa del coviddiii oppure sono pacchi bomba.


----------



## Dexter (16 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Istituzioni, virostar e media sostenevano che chi si vaccinava era immune e non si poteva contagiare né poteva contagiarsi. Ci sono articoli e dichiarazioni a riprova della cosa. Fino a qualche mese fa se qualcuno in una trasmissione diceva che i vaccinati contagiano e si contagiano veniva silenziato o marchiato come simpatizzante novax. Poi hanno iniziato a dire che si contagiavano raramente. Poi è emerso che la carica virale era la stessa. E le cifre dei contagi parlano chiaro e per ora sono quasi tutti non omicron.
> 
> Non è questione di complotti è questione di mancanza di trasparenza e correttezza e anche di competenza (basta vedere chi è il ministro della salute).


Fortunatamente a qualcuno funziona ancora la memoria, fondamentale per comprendere le dinamiche non della pandemia, ma di qualunque cosa. La pandemia stessa ha fatto emergere che avere una buona memoria non é affatto scontato per la mente umana, anzi. In tanti vanno avanti con i loro bias cognitivi negando l evidenza anche quando ormai sono completamente e continuamente sbugiardati e smentiti dai fatti.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ciò che a me fa scompisciare é il mantra del "salviamo il Natale, Pasqua, San Valentino, ecc ecc ecc" e puntualmente non ne salvano mai una


È un loop infinito ormai. Assurdo


----------



## Marilson (16 Dicembre 2021)

Cari amici, vi porto un saluto dal futuro. Si dal futuro, perche' come sempre in UK siamo sempre avanti di 1-2 mesi rispetto agli altri paesi Europei. Siamo passati in brevissimo tempo da una situazione di quasi totale normalita' (direi fino a fine Novembre) ad essere tornati letteralmente a Febbraio 2020. In questo momento ci sono due epidemie in parallelo qui: quella da variante delta, con contagi alti ma stazionari, e da variante omicron che e' ormai totalmente fuori controllo. Il numeri di contagi e' attualmente cosi elevato da eccedere enormemente la capacita' di test del paese. Ieri si e' raggiunto il nuovo picco ufficiale assoluto di 78mila contagi giornalieri, ma si stima siano gia' 200mila al giorno e entro la fine dell'anno si raggiungera' la cifra monstre di 1M di contagi giornalieri. Dovevo rientrare in Italia lunedi ma attualmente sono in isolamento, la mia ragazza ha il covid e molto probabilmente l'ho preso anche io a sto giro (credo delta). Le previsioni per l'immediato futuro non sono positive, queste prime notizie per voi sono solo un assaggio. A Gennaio, massimo entro la fine del mese, tutta l'Italia sara' in zona rossa.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È un loop infinito ormai. Assurdo


Edo , il prossimo step sarà il green pass gold.
Vaccino fatto meno di tre mesi fa + tampone.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Dicembre 2021)

A breve la fusione di delta e omicron e avremo il mostro delmicron che ci ucciderà tutti per l'ennesima volta, ma poi uscirà il green pass di quarto livello per fronteggiarla.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Dicembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Cari amici, vi porto un saluto dal futuro. Si dal futuro, perche' come sempre in UK siamo sempre avanti di 1-2 mesi rispetto agli altri paesi Europei. Siamo passati in brevissimo tempo da una situazione di quasi totale normalita' (direi fino a fine Novembre) ad essere tornati letteralmente a Febbraio 2020. In questo momento ci sono due epidemie in parallelo qui: quella da variante delta, con contagi alti ma stazionari, e da variante omicron che e' ormai totalmente fuori controllo. Il numeri di contagi e' attualmente cosi elevato da eccedere enormemente la capacita' di test del paese. Ieri si e' raggiunto il nuovo picco ufficiale assoluto di 78mila contagi giornalieri, ma si stima siano gia' 200mila al giorno e entro la fine dell'anno si raggiungera' la cifra monstre di 1M di contagi giornalieri. Dovevo rientrare in Italia lunedi ma attualmente sono in isolamento, la mia ragazza ha il covid e molto probabilmente l'ho preso anche io a sto giro (credo delta). Le previsioni per l'immediato futuro non sono positive, queste prime notizie per voi sono solo un assaggio. A Gennaio, massimo entro la fine del mese, tutta l'Italia sara' in zona rossa.


Solitamente ti sento più ottimista, se mi cadi anche tu, ultima roccaforte del think positive, io mi sparo.
Tanto o ti spari o crepi di infarto mentre guardi il Milan o crepi di vecchiaia....

Sempre di covid si muore .
Devo fare un'assicurazione sulla vita, almeno lascio un bel gruzzolo ai miei gatti.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Cari amici, vi porto un saluto dal futuro. Si dal futuro, perche' come sempre in UK siamo sempre avanti di 1-2 mesi rispetto agli altri paesi Europei. Siamo passati in brevissimo tempo da una situazione di quasi totale normalita' (direi fino a fine Novembre) ad essere tornati letteralmente a Febbraio 2020. In questo momento ci sono due epidemie in parallelo qui: quella da variante delta, con contagi alti ma stazionari, e da variante omicron che e' ormai totalmente fuori controllo. Il numeri di contagi e' attualmente cosi elevato da eccedere enormemente la capacita' di test del paese. Ieri si e' raggiunto il nuovo picco ufficiale assoluto di 78mila contagi giornalieri, ma si stima siano gia' 200mila al giorno e entro la fine dell'anno si raggiungera' la cifra monstre di 1M di contagi giornalieri. Dovevo rientrare in Italia lunedi ma attualmente sono in isolamento, la mia ragazza ha il covid e molto probabilmente l'ho preso anche io a sto giro (credo delta). Le previsioni per l'immediato futuro non sono positive, queste prime notizie per voi sono solo un assaggio. A Gennaio, massimo entro la fine del mese, tutta l'Italia sara' in zona rossa.


Ma la domanda è: di questa nuova variante si muore? Il numero dei morti a quant'è?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti mi riporti le restrizioni attualmente in vigore qui?
> 
> PS: pensa dove saremmo col 0% di vaccinati suggeriti da quelli che "il vaccino non serve, è solo un siero che non funziona"





Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si, col wild type.
> La variante Omicron mi sembra sia tipo 5 volte piu contagiosa del virus originale, la delta era tipo 3 volte, l'alfa 2 e spiccioli.



Avevo perso la notifica.
Milanforever,tu avevi scritto "se tutti si vaccinavano"
Ma permettete una piccola osservazione : se anche l'Italia avesse il 100% dei vaccinati,cambierebbe forse qualcosa ?
E soprattutto : che cosa cambierebbe ?
Vi rendete conto che in Africa solamente l'1,6% della popolazione è vaccinata ?
L'italiano che ha "portato" la variante omicron in Italia dal sudafrica era vaccinato,eppure si è infettato lui e ha trasmesso il virus anche ad altre persone.

Se proprio si insiste con il mantra "vaccinazione per tutti",allora si dovrebbero vaccinare 7,85 miliardi di persone contemporaneamente. E fare in modo di ripetere ancora la vaccinazione per i 7,85 miliardi di popolazione dopo 3 mesi,non si sa mai di ritrovarsi con la protezione in fase calante.
Poi altro booster dopo altri 3 mesi,sempre per 7,85 miliardi di persone.

Forse così (forse) si potrebbero limitare i danni (non risolvere)
Forse.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Cari amici, vi porto un saluto dal futuro. Si dal futuro, perche' come sempre in UK siamo sempre avanti di 1-2 mesi rispetto agli altri paesi Europei. Siamo passati in brevissimo tempo da una situazione di quasi totale normalita' (direi fino a fine Novembre) ad essere tornati letteralmente a Febbraio 2020. In questo momento ci sono due epidemie in parallelo qui: quella da variante delta, con contagi alti ma stazionari, e da variante omicron che e' ormai totalmente fuori controllo. Il numeri di contagi e' attualmente cosi elevato da eccedere enormemente la capacita' di test del paese. Ieri si e' raggiunto il nuovo picco ufficiale assoluto di 78mila contagi giornalieri, ma si stima siano gia' 200mila al giorno e entro la fine dell'anno si raggiungera' la cifra monstre di 1M di contagi giornalieri. Dovevo rientrare in Italia lunedi ma attualmente sono in isolamento, la mia ragazza ha il covid e molto probabilmente l'ho preso anche io a sto giro (credo delta). Le previsioni per l'immediato futuro non sono positive, queste prime notizie per voi sono solo un assaggio. A Gennaio, massimo entro la fine del mese, tutta l'Italia sara' in zona rossa.


Ah fantastico!
Allora il vaccino se lo possono mettere in quel posto. Dopo 2 anni ancora zona rossa ahahahahah


----------



## Marilson (16 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Solitamente ti sento più ottimista, se mi cadi anche tu, ultima roccaforte del think positive, io mi sparo.
> Tanto o ti spari o crepi di infarto mentre guardi il Milan o crepi di vecchiaia....
> 
> Sempre di covid si muore .
> Devo fare un'assicurazione sulla vita, almeno lascio un bel gruzzolo ai miei gatti.



ti dico solo che la mia ragazza sta studiando per un master e attualmente e' al 7 giorno di covid, non ha piu' particolari sintomi se non un po' di tosse, ma oggi improvvisamente ha perso gusto e olfatto e non riesce piu' a concentrarsi nello studio (brain fog). Sono sintomi neurologici questi, che una normale influenza non causa. Quindi non diciamo che questa e' una banale influenza perche' non lo e'.

Io continuo a essere positivo, ma quello che mi preoccupa di piu' non e' l'impatto sulla salute (di covid per fortuna si sopravvive) ma su come la situazione stia andando fuori controllo a livello di societa' e di gestione della pandemia. Qui ora siamo nella situazione di avere potenzialmente 1M di contagi al giorno a fine mese, senza sapere qual e' l'impatto reale sulla salute, potrebbe essere un "raffreddore", ma la gente dovra' comunque isolarsi e stare a casa.. quindi niente insegnanti, autisti, infermieri ecc che potranno andare a lavorare. Si rischia una paralisi totale di qualsiasi forma di servizio... questa volta rischia di essere anche peggio dei lockdown precedenti. E qui siamo piu' permissivi.. immagino in Italia.. vi chiudono per bene a doppia mandata. Sinceramente non so piu' cosa pensare, mi sento completamente svuotato attualmente.

La cosa ridicola, che forse non avete ben inteso, e' che ripeto, sono due pandemie in contemporanea attualmente. Potete letteralmente prendere delta e subito dopo omicron, back to back


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Edo , il prossimo step sarà il green pass gold.
> Vaccino fatto meno di tre mesi fa + tampone.


Vaccino ogni mese is the new ne usciremo. Vedrai.
Sei pronto all’ennesimo lochdaunz?


----------



## Marilson (16 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ah fantastico!
> Allora il vaccino se lo possono mettere in quel posto. Dopo 2 anni ancora zona rossa ahahahahah


qualcuno dovra' spiegare perche' per l'influenza, puntualmente, ogni anno abbiamo un vaccino aggiornato e quei buffoni di pfizer e moderna continuano a dire "possiamo fare un nuovo vaccino in tre mesi" quando stanno somministrando terze dosi dello stesso vaccino progettato ormai 1 anno e mezzo fa per la variante originale di Wuhan. Dove sono i nuovi vaccini? Un booster specifico per la delta magari avrebbe aiutato tantissimo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tutti assieme: l'italia rinasce con un fiore!!


Dai, stasera alle 18 tutti in balcone a cantare bella ciao, così si combatte il covoddi


----------



## Marilson (16 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma la domanda è: di questa nuova variante si muore? Il numero dei morti a quant'è?


dato ufficiale UK: 1 morto per Omicron fino adesso (uno: una sola persona).


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A breve la fusione di delta e omicron e avremo il mostro delmicron che ci ucciderà tutti per l'ennesima volta, ma poi uscirà il green pass di quarto livello per fronteggiarla.


Non basta: ci vuole la fusione di vaccino e super green pass di quarto livello.
Nascerà greenccino gold di quarto livello. Poi servirà l’ultra istinto eh


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Cari amici, vi porto un saluto dal futuro. Si dal futuro, perche' come sempre in UK siamo sempre avanti di 1-2 mesi rispetto agli altri paesi Europei. Siamo passati in brevissimo tempo da una situazione di quasi totale normalita' (direi fino a fine Novembre) ad essere tornati letteralmente a Febbraio 2020. In questo momento ci sono due epidemie in parallelo qui: quella da variante delta, con contagi alti ma stazionari, e da variante omicron che e' ormai totalmente fuori controllo. Il numeri di contagi e' attualmente cosi elevato da eccedere enormemente la capacita' di test del paese. Ieri si e' raggiunto il nuovo picco ufficiale assoluto di 78mila contagi giornalieri, ma si stima siano gia' 200mila al giorno e entro la fine dell'anno si raggiungera' la cifra monstre di 1M di contagi giornalieri. Dovevo rientrare in Italia lunedi ma attualmente sono in isolamento, la mia ragazza ha il covid e molto probabilmente l'ho preso anche io a sto giro (credo delta). Le previsioni per l'immediato futuro non sono positive, queste prime notizie per voi sono solo un assaggio. A Gennaio, massimo entro la fine del mese, tutta l'Italia sara' in zona rossa.


Immagino sia colpa del runner o del novacchese di turno giusto? I vaccini funzionano alla perfezione no?


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Dai, stasera alle 18 tutti in balcone a cantare bella ciao, così si combatte il covoddi


Ringhio ,sei un grande.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ti dico solo che la mia ragazza sta studiando per un master e attualmente e' al 7 giorno di covid, non ha piu' particolari sintomi se non un po' di tosse, ma oggi improvvisamente ha perso gusto e olfatto e non riesce piu' a concentrarsi nello studio (brain fog). Sono sintomi neurologici questi, che una normale influenza non causa. Quindi non diciamo che questa e' una banale influenza perche' non lo e'.
> 
> Io continuo a essere positivo, ma quello che mi preoccupa di piu' non e' l'impatto sulla salute (di covid per fortuna si sopravvive) ma su come la situazione stia andando fuori controllo a livello di societa' e di gestione della pandemia. Qui ora siamo nella situazione di avere potenzialmente 1M di contagi al giorno a fine mese, senza sapere qual e' l'impatto reale sulla salute, potrebbe essere un "raffreddore", ma la gente dovra' comunque isolarsi e stare a casa.. quindi niente insegnanti, autisti, infermieri ecc che potranno andare a lavorare. Si rischia una paralisi totale di qualsiasi forma di servizio... questa volta rischia di essere anche peggio dei lockdown precedenti. E qui siamo piu' permissivi.. immagino in Italia.. vi chiudono per bene a doppia mandata. Sinceramente non so piu' cosa pensare, mi sento completamente svuotato attualmente.
> 
> La cosa ridicola, che forse non avete ben inteso, e' che ripeto, sono due pandemie in contemporanea attualmente. Potete letteralmente prendere delta e subito dopo omicron, back to back


Quindi chiudiamo tutto e mandiamo in vacca la società no?
Come vedi aveva ragione @Andris quando ti sostenevi fosse tutto finito in uk.
Mi dispiace per la tua ragazza e spero si rimetta subito ma io non conosco nessuno che abbia avuto sto problemi. Non fate sempre passare una manciata di casi rari per verità assoluta…


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Vaccino ogni mese is the new ne usciremo. Vedrai.
> Sei pronto all’ennesimo lochdaunz?


Lo stanno sfornando caldo caldo.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> qualcuno dovra' spiegare perche' per l'influenza, puntualmente, ogni anno abbiamo un vaccino aggiornato e quei buffoni di pfizer e moderna continuano a dire "possiamo fare un nuovo vaccino in tre mesi" quando stanno somministrando terze dosi dello stesso vaccino progettato ormai 1 anno e mezzo fa per la variante originale di Wuhan. Dove sono i nuovi vaccini? Un booster specifico per la delta magari avrebbe aiutato tantissimo.


Basterebbe ti focalizzassi sul termine PAGLIACCIATA…


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Dai, stasera alle 18 tutti in balcone a cantare bella ciao, così si combatte il covoddi


Andrà tutto beneeee @@


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> dato ufficiale UK: 1 morto per Omicron fino adesso (uno: una sola persona).


E quindi di che diavolo stiamo parlando
Follia questa è follia…..


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Cari amici, vi porto un saluto dal futuro. Si dal futuro, perche' come sempre in UK siamo sempre avanti di 1-2 mesi rispetto agli altri paesi Europei. Siamo passati in brevissimo tempo da una situazione di quasi totale normalita' (direi fino a fine Novembre) ad essere tornati letteralmente a Febbraio 2020. In questo momento ci sono due epidemie in parallelo qui: quella da variante delta, con contagi alti ma stazionari, e da variante omicron che e' ormai totalmente fuori controllo. Il numeri di contagi e' attualmente cosi elevato da eccedere enormemente la capacita' di test del paese. Ieri si e' raggiunto il nuovo picco ufficiale assoluto di 78mila contagi giornalieri, ma si stima siano gia' 200mila al giorno e entro la fine dell'anno si raggiungera' la cifra monstre di 1M di contagi giornalieri. Dovevo rientrare in Italia lunedi ma attualmente sono in isolamento, la mia ragazza ha il covid e molto probabilmente l'ho preso anche io a sto giro (credo delta). Le previsioni per l'immediato futuro non sono positive, queste prime notizie per voi sono solo un assaggio. A Gennaio, massimo entro la fine del mese, tutta l'Italia sara' in zona rossa.


Ti ri-cito perchè preso dalla frustrazione e dal nervosismo ho scordato di farvi un augurio di guarire presto , un augurio sincero, credimi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Dai, stasera alle 18 tutti in balcone a cantare bella ciao, così si combatte il covoddi


Non hai idea dell'istinto omicida che mi sale quando ripenso a quei dementi.

Ricordo tra l'altro una discussione con una mia ex amica a settembre di quest'anno dove se ne uscii con fede, ottimismo e speranza.

Chi di speranza vive, disperato muore... Mi sale una rabbia ogni volto che nonostante l'evidenza dei disastri la gente se ne esce con stupidate come ottimismo e speranza


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2021)

Il mondo come lo abbiamo conosciuto non tornerà più purtroppo. La cosa mi deprime e mi mette enorme tristezza. Molti si sono già adattati alla nuova realtà, molti altri (compreso me) non riusciranno ad accettare una realtà così. Se mi devi chiudere a casa e non vivere, che senso ha proprio vivere così come un recluso per non morire (da anziano) per un virus che manco poi è chissà cosa. Che futuro ci aspetta? Che vita vuota dovremo vivere ?
Mah


----------



## Marilson (16 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quindi chiudiamo tutto e mandiamo in vacca la società no?
> Come vedi aveva ragione @Andris quando ti sostenevi fosse tutto finito in uk.
> Mi dispiace per la tua ragazza e spero si rimetta subito ma io non conosco nessuno che abbia avuto sto problemi. Non fate sempre passare una manciata di casi rari per verità assoluta…


credimi, fosse per me aprirei tutto comunque. Basta, abbiamo dato. Siamo nel 2021 non nel 500 a.C. Se la gente sta male, la curi. 

Se fosse stata per la sola variante delta, ti assicuro che qui avremmo continuato su quella linea e fino a tutto novembre 2021 la vita qui era assolutamente quasi normale a come era prima, e' la nuova variante, di cui non sappiamo assolutamente niente, ad aver cambiato la posta in gioco.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ringhio ,sei un grande.


Avrei preferito sbagliarmi onestamente, ma non potevo proprio dimenticare i gessetti colorati, gli arcobaleni e la pagliacciate dal terrazzo, proprio non ci riesco a passare sopra


----------



## Marilson (16 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ti ri-cito perchè preso dalla frustrazione e dal nervosismo ho scordato di farvi un augurio di guarire presto , un augurio sincero, credimi.


grazie caro, io per ora sono ancora negativo e spero di rimanerlo. Lei anche se si portera' qualche strascico dietro a quanto pare, dovrebbe negativizzarsi da qui a qualche giorno spero.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Avrei preferito sbagliarmi onestamente, ma non potevo proprio dimenticare i gessetti colorati, gli arcobaleni e la pagliacciate dal terrazzo, proprio non ci riesco a passare sopra


Quei soggetti la sono il male dell'Italia.
I boccaloni.


----------



## Marilson (16 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il mondo come lo abbiamo conosciuto non tornerà più purtroppo. La cosa mi deprime e mi mette enorme tristezza. Molti si sono già adattati alla nuova realtà, molti altri (compreso me) non riusciranno ad accettare una realtà così. Se mi devi chiudere a casa e non vivere, che senso ha proprio vivere così come un recluso per non morire (da anziano) per un virus che manco poi è chissà cosa. Che futuro ci aspetta? Che vita vuota dovremo vivere ?
> Mah


infatti e' questo che a me mi deprime di piu' attualmente, non e' la paura per la malattia in se, che ben o male la affronti con piu' tranquillita' con l'aiuto dei vaccini, ma il fatto di essere in una condizione surreale. Per via della doppia pandemia, io ora sto tenendo la mascherina in casa: per difendere la mia coinquilina nel caso io fossi positivo da delta, e per difendermi da lei se si va a prendere la omicron a lavoro o in metro. Se continuo a essere negativo fino a martedi prossimo provero' a rientrare in Italia comunque, perche due natali consecutivi qui non li reggo. Poi quando torno, mi prendero anche io inevitabilmente la omicron e amen (tanto ci infetteremo TUTTI prima poi, non sara' nel 2022 o nel 2023, nessuno puo' ritenersi al sicuro da questo)


----------



## Marilson (16 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quei soggetti la sono il male dell'Italia.
> I boccaloni.


sono gli stessi imbecilli delle fiaccolate contro il terrorismo, cosa puoi aspettarti


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> credimi, fosse per me aprirei tutto comunque. Basta, abbiamo dato. Siamo nel 2021 non nel 500 a.C. Se la gente sta male, la curi.
> 
> Se fosse stata per la sola variante delta, ti assicuro che qui avremmo continuato su quella linea e fino a tutto novembre 2021 la vita qui era assolutamente quasi normale a come era prima, e' la nuova variante, di cui non sappiamo assolutamente niente, ad aver cambiato la posta in gioco.


Ma certo che è così, basta. Non si può andare avanti così è ridicolo. Mettano in sicurezza le persone fragili e addio.
Solo un matto può volere una situazione del genere, infinita. Abbiamo bisogno che la gente scleri una volta per tutte per finirla sta storia.

Marlison, l’avevamo detto in tutte le salse che sarebbe finita così, che sarebbe arrivato qualcosa per tornare a chiudere e non vivere. Come vedi è successo. Tutto sulla base del nulla poi


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> infatti e' questo che a me mi deprime di piu' attualmente, non e' la paura per la malattia in se, che ben o male la affronti con piu' tranquillita' con l'aiuto dei vaccini, ma il fatto di essere in una condizione surreale. Per via della doppia pandemia, io ora sto tenendo la mascherina in casa: per difendere la mia coinquilina nel caso io fossi positivo da delta, e per difendermi da lei se si va a prendere la omicron a lavoro o in metro. Se continuo a essere negativo fino a martedi prossimo provero' a rientrare in Italia comunque, perche due natali consecutivi qui non li reggo. Poi quando torno, mi prendero anche io inevitabilmente la omicron e amen (tanto ci infetteremo TUTTI prima poi, non sara' nel 2022 o nel 2023, nessuno puo' ritenersi al sicuro da questo)


Non c’è soluzione ormai. Non vivremo più per seguire ogni contagio ogni giorno. Io non ho paura di sto virus vaccino o meno. Io voglio vivere la vita, godermela e non fare parte di sta pagliacciata. Se basta un’influenza più forte a ridurci così, qualcosa di poco più serio ci avrebbe spazzati via praticamente.
Prima o poi se lo prenderanno tutti, ne sono convinto pure io. Non capisco dove si vuole arrivare a questo punto


----------



## Marilson (16 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma certo che è così, basta. Non si può andare avanti così è ridicolo. Mettano in sicurezza le persone fragili e addio.
> Solo un matto può volere una situazione del genere, infinita. Abbiamo bisogno che la gente scleri una volta per tutte per finirla sta storia.
> 
> Marlison, l’avevamo detto in tutte le salse che sarebbe finita così, che sarebbe arrivato qualcosa per tornare a chiudere e non vivere. Come vedi è successo. Tutto sulla base del nulla poi



sisi, niente da dire. Per adesso sta andando proprio cosi. Fonti governative ufficiali qui in UK, ripeto, stimano 1 milione di casi al giorno entro fine dicembre ed ospedali completamente saturati. Certo che, se cosi non fosse, ci sarebbe da impazzire e non poco. Aspettiamo e vediamo.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> sisi, niente da dire. Per adesso sta andando proprio cosi. Fonti governative ufficiali qui in UK, ripeto, stimano 1 milione di casi al giorno entro fine dicembre ed ospedali completamente saturati. Certo che, se cosi non fosse, ci sarebbe da impazzire e non poco. Aspettiamo e vediamo.


Vedi tu se nel 2022 dopo 2 anni si può ancora essere a sto punto


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Dicembre 2021)

@Devil man 



Devil man ha scritto:


> ok tralasciamo chi non ha fatto il ciclo *incompleto* (ALTRA CATEGORIA) – fra il 5 novembre e il 5 dicembre hanno preso il Covid *93.220 non vaccinati e circa 162 mila vaccinati.* Sono stati* ricoverati in ospedale 4.402 non vaccinati e 4.653 vaccinati*. Sono* morti 620 non vaccinati e 807 vaccinati*.
> 
> quindi ? basta una calcolatrice...



questa è una obiezione che ci sta ma devi distinguere tra fascie di età dato che tra i non vaccinati la maggior parte è giovane, viceversa per i vaccinati.

esempio fascia 60-80 anni mortalità:

2.2% non vax
0.92% 0.41% 0.68% 0.56% altre categorie

quindi ***** 5 volte di meno (che non è poi così tanto). più ti abbassi con l'età e più aumenta il divario.


----------



## Devil man (16 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> @Devil man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fra i più vecchi quelli che hanno preso il cosiddetto "booster" nell'arco di quel mese si sono verificati *2.652 contagi, 121 ricoveri in ospedale, 8 ricoveri in terapia intensiva, 17 decessi*.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Giorni fa, è venuto da me un corriere Amazon che ha lasciato il prodotto a qualche metro da casa mia e non a mano per le solite precauzioni covid. A me poco frega in questo caso, però se questo è il risultato dei vaccini, ossia comportarsi come nella prima ondata, mi sembra lecito dubitare un po' e farsi una bella risata dall'imbarazzo.


la prendono come scusa per consegnare più roba in meno tempo.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Vedi tu se nel 2022 dopo 2 anni si può ancora essere a sto punto



E finché non radi al suolo i cinesi con le atomiche, ci rimarrai.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Fra i più vecchi quelli che hanno preso il cosiddetto "booster" nell'arco di quel mese si sono verificati *2.652 contagi, 121 ricoveri in ospedale, 8 ricoveri in terapia intensiva, 17 decessi*.


0.6% di mortalità.

bassissima se appunto consideri che sono i più vecchi.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (16 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eh si chi lo avrebbe mai detto. Hanno già deciso a priori vita morte e miracoli della nuova variante.
> Se non bastano i vaccini allora non rompano le balle perché se devo finire in lochdaunz non mi vaccino manco per la fava.
> Che barzelletta è sta storia ormai


È peggio di una barzelletta. Sembra un film di Fantozzi...tutti ridicoli, questo governo di criminali il peggiore della storia della repubblica italiana


----------



## Devil man (16 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 0.6% di mortalità.
> 
> bassissima se appunto consideri che sono i più vecchi.


se compariamo i due gruppi di età fra booster e non vaccinati guarda che *è la stessa % di anziani non vaccinati* *anzi quella è il 0,592% 552 decessi su 93200 * 

stessa percentuale di chi si è fatto il booster

come ho detto sembra che ormai il vaccino non copre nulla forse forse un 30%

l'unico dato positivo vedendo la tabella è l'afflusso nelle terapie intensive


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> @Devil man
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Però in quella discussione non bisognava fossilizzarsi sul paragone tra i morti vaccinati e non,ma pensare più alla frase tanto cara a Draghi : "*Non ti vaccini, ti ammali, m_uori"*

Dando per scontato che un non vaccinato positivo al covid abbia il 100% di possibilità di rimanerci secco (e non lo 0,)
E dando per scontato che un vaccinato sia invincibile dinanzi al covid.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Ormai non se ne esce più da questa farsa mondiale. Nel 2030 saremo ancora qui a parlare di duecentomilionesima dose


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica in edicola annuncia in pompa magna: contro Omicron il solo vaccino non basta più. Serve un ritorno alla prudenza. Ecco le parole dell'immarcescibile Gualtiero Ricciardi:"Bisogna tornare a puntare forte sui comportamenti. Negli ambienti chiusi, e anche all’aperto, ci vuole grande cautela. Già facendo rispettare le regole sulle mascherine e il distanziamento si può rallentare la corsa del virus. Altrimenti accelera. Con Omicron la progressione dei casi è impressionante, anzi raccapricciante. Basarsi solo sui vaccini non è sufficiente, come non basterebbe usare solo misure di sanità pubblica"
> 
> Andrea Ammon:"Non ci sarà tempo per colmare i gap vaccinali ancora esistenti. È urgente intraprendere azioni forti per ridurre la trasmissione e alleviare il pesante carico sui sistemi sanitari e proteggere i più vulnerabili nei prossimi mesi. I Paesi hanno diverse opzioni di risposta in vista delle festività".


mamma mia ragazzi, ma quando finirà tutto ciò?


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E finché non radi al suolo i cinesi con le atomiche, ci rimarrai.


Non è solo un problema di Cina amico mio…


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> se compariamo i due gruppi di età fra booster e non vaccinati guarda è che è la stessa % di anziani non vaccinati anzi quella è il 0,592% 552 decessi su 93200
> 
> stessa percentuale di chi si è fatto il booster


no.
gli anziani over 80 non vaccinati sono 291 morti su 2305 infetti ossia il 12,6%
ma che numeri stai guardando?
lasciamo stare...


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> È peggio di una barzelletta. Sembra un film di Fantozzi...tutti ridicoli, questo governo di criminali il peggiore della storia della repubblica italiana


Neanche da altre parti brillano per purezza..
La situazione è desolante. Non c’è via d’uscita


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Però in quella discussione non bisognava fossilizzarsi sul paragone tra i morti vaccinati e non,ma pensare più alla frase tanto cara a Draghi : "*Non ti vaccini, ti ammali, m_uori"*
> 
> Dando per scontato che un non vaccinato positivo al covid abbia il 100% di possibilità di rimanerci secco (e non lo 0,)
> E dando per scontato che un vaccinato sia invincibile dinanzi al covid.


ma chissenefrega di quel che dice draghi dai.
lo ha detto? non lo so. se lo ha detto era per dire che hai meno possibilità. è ovvio che lo zero non esiste.
se ti da fastidio che lo abbia detto pace ma è come dire con van basten vinci il campionato... 99 volte su 100 si poi capita anche il contrario.


----------



## Devil man (16 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no.
> gli anziani over 80 non vaccinati sono 291 morti su 2305 infetti ossia il 12,6%
> ma che numeri stai guardando?
> lasciamo stare...


fascia età 60-79 + over 80 = 554


----------



## pazzomania (16 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la prendono come scusa per consegnare più roba in meno tempo.


puahahha verissimo

La mia ragazza si è fatta fregare dalla TIM , le hanno attivato un' offerta con TIM box che non aveva richiesto.

L' ho fatta stare a casa dal lavoro per poter rifiutare il pacco altrimenti si entrava negli inesplorati meandri burocratici della TIM

Era a casa, le ho detto di appicciare un biglietto comunque sul citofono con scritto:
"PER CORRIERE: Suonare il campanello, rifiuto il pacco"

Risultato? Fortunatamente il cane si è messo ad abbaiare e lei è uscita di corsa, altrimenti il corriere aveva lanciato (letteralmente) già il pacco in giardino e ignorato totalmente le indicazioni.

Altro che covid, fanno almeno il 10% in più delle consegne con sta baggianata


----------



## gabri65 (16 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non è solo un problema di Cina amico mio…



Eh lo so, lo so bene. Adesso è un problema solo nostro. Ma tranquillo che a Wuhan non se ne stanno con le mani in mano.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> puahahha verissimo
> 
> La mia ragazza si è fatta fregare dalla TIM , le hanno attivato un' offerta con TIM box che non aveva richiesto.
> 
> ...



Ma che strano, gente che tenta di fregare. E io per questa gente dovrei sentirmi obbligato a seguire il dovere civicoh?


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> fascia età 60-79 + over 80 = 554


ok, allora devi fare 554/14084 = 4%


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> puahahha verissimo
> 
> La mia ragazza si è fatta fregare dalla TIM , le hanno attivato un' offerta con TIM box che non aveva richiesto.
> 
> ...


è così.

anche i miei son stati inculati col tim box tranquillo...... tutto il mondo è paese.
anche loro rifiutato la consegna.


----------



## Devil man (16 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ok, allora devi fare 554/14084 = 4%


Si li hai ragione su 14084, ho sbagliato io ho preso il rigo della somma di tutte le fasce degli altri gruppi mia culpa


----------



## pazzomania (16 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è così.
> 
> anche i miei son stati inculati col tim box tranquillo...... tutto il mondo è paese.
> anche loro rifiutato la consegna.


Il bello è che l' operatrice TIM pur di venderle una cosa non richiesta, ha pure compilato la registrazione con un indirizzo email inventato di sana pianta.

Mia madre una roba simile con la Vodafone un mese prima, telefonata, operatrice che dice che non avrebbe pagato nulla e risparmiato, risultato: prezzo raddoppiato e 15 euro di attivazione.

Sta cosa, prima o poi deve essere regolamentata.

Ormai ricevo dalle 3 alle 5 chiamate di spam al giorno, non se ne puo' più!

Chiudo OT, pardon


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> sisi, niente da dire. Per adesso sta andando proprio cosi. Fonti governative ufficiali qui in UK, ripeto, stimano 1 milione di casi al giorno entro fine dicembre ed ospedali completamente saturati. Certo che, se cosi non fosse, ci sarebbe da impazzire e non poco. Aspettiamo e vediamo.


ma scusa come li saturi gli ospedali se fino ad ora con tutti sti contagi è morta solo 1 persona?
qualcosa non torna.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma scusa come li saturi gli ospedali se fino ad ora con tutti sti contagi è morta solo 1 persona?
> qualcosa non torna.


Precauzione, immagino.

E' un attimo trovarsi a 200.000 contagi al giorno se contagia il triplo della delta.

E se la situazione finisce incontrollabile? Chiudi tutto?

Penso abbiamo finito un po' tutti i miliardi per farlo.


----------



## Marilson (16 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma scusa come li saturi gli ospedali se fino ad ora con tutti sti contagi è morta solo 1 persona?
> qualcosa non torna.



ottima domanda, in pratica quello che dovrebbe succedere e' il cosidetto effetto ritardato, l'aumento repentino delle ospedalizzazioni e' sempre riardato di 2 settimane (mentre le morti di 4). Quindi dovremmo avere ospedali "accappottati" a capodanno e picco di morti a meta' gennaio. Io spero che si stiano sbagliando, e se si saranno sbagliati, che sia l'ultima volta che provino a bloccare un paese per questo. E lo dico in questo momento da persona che potrebbe avere il covid


----------



## Marilson (16 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Precauzione, immagino.
> 
> E' un attimo trovarsi a 200.000 contagi al giorno se contagia il triplo della delta.
> 
> ...



Naturalmente. Che poi almeno qui dicono le cose chiaramente, il ministro delle finanze ha gia detto che la campagna per la terza dose costera diversi miliardi di sterline e probabilmente dovranno alzare le tasse per questo, senza contare che il sistema sanitario dovra' fare solo questo per un po'. Secondo voi una economia puo' permettersi ogni 3-4 mesi di pagare 5-6 miliardi cash per vaccinare tutti ogni volta con gli ospedali saturi e senza curare malati di cancro ecc? Siamo nella follia piu' assoluta qui, niente ha piu senso ormai.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Precauzione, immagino.
> 
> E' un attimo trovarsi a 200.000 contagi al giorno se contagia il triplo della delta.
> 
> ...


Invenzione
Supposizioni sulla base del nulla
Malafede


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ottima domanda, in pratica quello che dovrebbe succedere e' il cosidetto effetto ritardato, l'aumento repentino delle ospedalizzazioni e' sempre riardato di 2 settimane (mentre le morti di 4). Quindi dovremmo avere ospedali "accappottati" a capodanno e picco di morti a meta' gennaio. Io spero che si stiano sbagliando, e se si saranno sbagliati, che sia l'ultima volta che provino a bloccare un paese per questo. E lo dico in questo momento da persona che potrebbe avere il covid


non sono 3 giorni che c'è sta omicron. capisco il ritardo ma mi pare esagerato...
per me o i dati sono sbagliati o è una sparata.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Precauzione, immagino.
> 
> E' un attimo trovarsi a 200.000 contagi al giorno se contagia il triplo della delta.
> 
> ...


e quindi chiudi tutto prima?

ma a parte questo io ho detto un altro discorso. come fai a saturare se è così "leggera"?


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Invenzione
> Supposizioni sulla base del nulla
> Malafede


appunto.
o il morto non è 1 ma 500, o qualche altro dato non è veritiero, o è terrorismo.


----------



## Marilson (16 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non sono 3 giorni che c'è sta omicron. capisco il ritardo ma mi pare esagerato...
> per me o i dati sono sbagliati o è una sparata.
> 
> 
> ...



e' per via della crescita esponenziale, raddoppio dei casi ogni due giorni. Quindi anche gli effetti collaterali come ospedalizzazioni e morti avranno la stessa crescita nelle prossime settimane. O meglio, questo e' quello che dicono e io spero si siano sbagliati.

La tendenza a "chiudere tutto prima" deriva dal fatto che i politici siano ancora scottati dall'aver sbagliato chiudendo tutto "dopo" lo scorso anno, quindi ora vanno col pilota automatico cercando di anticipare ogni volta.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non sono 3 giorni che c'è sta omicron. capisco il ritardo ma mi pare esagerato...
> per me o i dati sono sbagliati o è una sparata.
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè la certezza non l'hanno, solo un' apparenza per ora.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> e' per via della crescita esponenziale, raddoppio dei casi ogni due giorni. Quindi anche gli effetti collaterali come ospedalizzazioni e morti avranno la stessa crescita nelle prossime settimane. O meglio, questo e' quello che dicono e io spero si siano sbagliati.
> 
> La tendenza a "chiudere tutto prima" deriva dal fatto che i politici siano ancora scottati dall'aver sbagliato chiudendo tutto "dopo" lo scorso anno, quindi ora vanno col pilota automatico cercando di anticipare ogni volta.


capisco tutto ma se il dato di partenza è davvero 1 in 1 mese è assurdo.

qui stiamo vedendo una crescita ancora lineare ed abbastanza piatta, 100 morti al giorno è una buona base per arrivare a 1000 in 2-3 settimane, ma 1 in 20 giorni... bah.
per me basteranno piccole chiusure, speriamo sia così.


----------



## Marilson (16 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non sono 3 giorni che c'è sta omicron. capisco il ritardo ma mi pare esagerato...
> per me o i dati sono sbagliati o è una sparata.
> 
> 
> ...





willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> capisco tutto ma se il dato di partenza è davvero 1 in 1 mese è assurdo.
> 
> qui stiamo vedendo una crescita ancora lineare ed abbastanza piatta, 100 morti al giorno è una buona base per arrivare a 1000 in 2-3 settimane, ma 1 in 20 giorni... bah.
> per me basteranno piccole chiusure, speriamo sia così.


Un modello della London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine prevede 75,000 morti da qui al 30 Aprile 2022 causate da Omicron e un picco di 10mila ospedalizzazioni a gennaio (piu del doppio dello scorso picco di gennaio 2021).


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> appunto.
> o il morto non è 1 ma 500, o qualche altro dato non è veritiero, o è terrorismo.


Terrorismo, malafede, interesse ecc
Tutto insieme


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Un modello della London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine prevede 75,000 morti da qui al 30 Aprile 2022 causate da Omicron e un picco di 10mila ospedalizzazioni a gennaio (piu del doppio dello scorso picco di gennaio 2021).


Ovviamente tutto sulla base del nulla


----------



## Wetter (16 Dicembre 2021)

Premetto ancora una volta che non sono un virologo però due cose le vorrei dire; che arrivasse una variante più contagiosa è piuttosto normale nell'ambito delle pandemie. In poche parole, il virus per sopravvivere, muta e cerca di rendersi meno letale all'interno del proprio ospite; è proprio in questo senso che dobbiamo prendere la variante Omicron come una notizia non pessima.
Tanto per dire, anche mister pessimismo Crisanti la pensa in questo modo, in pratica ha detto che se il virus diventa meno letale ma molto più contagioso vuol dire che stiamo andando verso la fine della pandemia. La storia ci ha insegnato che le pandemie durano all'incirca 3 anni, sviluppandosi da una forma meno contagiosa (ma più letale) ad una forma molto più contagiosa ma meno letale. L'influenza prima di diventare tale era probabilmente un virus molto letale.
Detto questo non voglio assolutamente affermare che Omicron possa essere una mutazione da non tenere d'occhio, è normale che dato il suo altissimo tasso di contagiosità farà ancora vittime in tutto il mondo. Anche per via del fatto dell'elevato numero di persone ancora non immunizzate.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> dato ufficiale UK: 1 morto per Omicron fino adesso (uno: una sola persona).


Si ma se non ho letto male i contagi da omicron sono tutti recenti, considerando il tempo che intercorre tra contagio e decesso e considerando che i numeri di omicron raddoppiano di giorno in giorno la cosa non lascia molto tranquilli...
Che percezione hai da lì? Qui io vedo un generale senso di rilassamento..i contagi non sono alti, le feste si avvicinano, i vaccinati si credono immuni, i no vax lasciamo perdere...ho paura che se arriva il martello qui ci prende male forte perché in generale la sfinimento della situazione ormai è alto

Io per primo, che ho una posizione ben nota, vedo che a lavoro ad esempio si fatica sempre di più a tenere la mascherina perché ti sfinisce...e anche i controlli sono meno...del resto è prevedibile, siamo umani e la soglia di allarme ha un limite...


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Avrei preferito sbagliarmi onestamente, ma non potevo proprio dimenticare i gessetti colorati, gli arcobaleni e la pagliacciate dal terrazzo, proprio non ci riesco a passare sopra


Quella è stata la parte più penosa della pandemia dal punto di vista umano, spinta dalla moda social di esibirsi e conformarsi..li avrei incendiati con un lanciafiamme quegli sfigati


----------



## Sam (16 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica in edicola annuncia in pompa magna: contro Omicron il solo vaccino non basta più. Serve un ritorno alla prudenza.* Ecco le parole dell'immarcescibile Gualtiero Ricciardi:"Bisogna tornare a puntare forte sui comportamenti. Negli ambienti chiusi, e anche all’aperto, ci vuole grande cautela. Già facendo rispettare le regole sulle mascherine e il distanziamento si può rallentare la corsa del virus. Altrimenti accelera. Con Omicron la progressione dei casi è impressionante, anzi raccapricciante. Basarsi solo sui vaccini non è sufficiente, come non basterebbe usare solo misure di sanità pubblica"
> 
> Andrea Ammon:"Non ci sarà tempo per colmare i gap vaccinali ancora esistenti. È urgente intraprendere azioni forti per ridurre la trasmissione e alleviare il pesante carico sui sistemi sanitari e proteggere i più vulnerabili nei prossimi mesi. I Paesi hanno diverse opzioni di risposta in vista delle festività".


Mi impressiono, mi chiudo, mi tampono e mi rilasso
Mi impressiono, mi vaccino e inizia qui lo spasso
E mi riimpressiono, mi richiudo, mi ritampono e mi rilasso
E mi riimpressiono, mi rivaccino e ricomincia qui lo spasso


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque Omicron POTREBBE essere una buona notizia.
Finora ci sono discreti segnali che sia decisamente meno aggressiva, seppur molto più contagiosa.
La questione è: se ospedalizza e uccide 1/3 di Delta, ma è 5 volte più contagiosa, perdiamo ugualmente il gioco e gli ospedali si riempiono.
Mettici che sotto 3 dosi i vaccini sembrano farle un baffo (pur difendendoci dalla malattia grave, almeno), rischiamo circa 300.000 casi al giorno (segnalati, probabilmente il doppio contando il sommerso), ovvero quello che aspetta UK tra qualche giorno.
Certo, arrivati a questo punto credo difficile che assisteremo ad ulteriori mutazioni: sta passando sempre piu tempo tra una variante e l'altra e il virus tocca un plateau di infettività oltre il quale non può andare, il che solitamente corrisponde a sintomi sempre più blandi.
Usciremo da sta pandemia tutti vaccinati, negativizzati dopo essere stati positivi (per lo più con sintomi lievi) e amen, ci saranno moltissimi morti ugualmente ma quelli a quanto pare non esiste modo di evitarli.
Nemmeno con i vaccini, o meglio con QUESTi vaccini: discorso diverso sarebbe se Pfizer si desse una svegliata e iniziasse a produrre vaccini per le varianti del 2022, non per il wild type del 2019.


----------



## vota DC (16 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non è solo un problema di Cina amico mio…


Dobbiamo tornare al medioevo perché inquiniamo e dobbiamo chiuderci per fare in modo che il virus non circoli affatto per proteggere i famosi immunodepressi che non possono essere vaccinati.... però appena oltre al confine abbiamo il presidente cinese che imita Saruman sradicando gli alberi e facendo adunate di orchetti che sembra un alveare.....e appena proponi di chiudere i confini a questi apriti cielo! Anche gli africani sempre più colonizzati dai cinesi vanno in questa direzione.


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> e' per via della crescita esponenziale, raddoppio dei casi ogni due giorni. Quindi anche gli effetti collaterali come ospedalizzazioni e morti avranno la stessa crescita nelle prossime settimane. O meglio, questo e' quello che dicono e io spero si siano sbagliati.
> 
> La tendenza a "chiudere tutto prima" deriva dal fatto che i politici siano ancora scottati dall'aver sbagliato chiudendo tutto "dopo" lo scorso anno, quindi ora vanno col pilota automatico cercando di anticipare ogni volta.


quando riportavo che il primo ministro scozzese diceva di Omicron dominante in pochi giorni facevi spallucce.
ora che hai toccato con mano stai prendendo seriamente la faccenda


----------



## raducioiu (16 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Istituzioni, virostar e media sostenevano che chi si vaccinava era immune e non si poteva contagiare né poteva contagiarsi. Ci sono articoli e dichiarazioni a riprova della cosa. Fino a qualche mese fa se qualcuno in una trasmissione diceva che i vaccinati contagiano e si contagiano veniva silenziato o marchiato come simpatizzante novax. Poi hanno iniziato a dire che si contagiavano raramente. Poi è emerso che la carica virale era la stessa. E le cifre dei contagi parlano chiaro e per ora sono quasi tutti non omicron.
> 
> Non è questione di complotti è questione di mancanza di trasparenza e correttezza e anche di competenza (basta vedere chi è il ministro della salute).


Tanto per citarne una: 

_"Il Green pass è una misura con la quale i cittadini possono continuare a svolgere attività con la *garanzia* di ritrovarsi tra persone che *non sono contagiose*" _

Mario Draghi, 22 luglio 2021


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2021)

comunque Israele ha chiuso i voli con il Regno Unito.
si può andare solo con un permesso speciale eccezionale e si fa una settimana di quarantena, a prescindere dallo status di vaccinazione
vediamo l'Europa che fa


----------



## raducioiu (16 Dicembre 2021)

Non si arresta la ridicola propaganda dei giornali di regime. In un articolo di quello del vigile urbano gli scribacchini sostengono che la Omicron è un bel problema perchè _"la maggior contagiosità fa aumentare a dismisura la soglia dei vaccinati che servono per frenare l’avanzata del virus"_.
Niente, non si arrendono proprio. Qualsiasi cosa deve giustificare la propaganda pro-vaccini


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo tornare al medioevo perché inquiniamo e dobbiamo chiuderci per fare in modo che il virus non circoli affatto per proteggere i famosi immunodepressi che non possono essere vaccinati.... però appena oltre al confine abbiamo il presidente cinese che imita Saruman sradicando gli alberi e facendo adunate di orchetti che sembra un alveare.....e appena proponi di chiudere i confini a questi apriti cielo! Anche gli africani sempre più colonizzati dai cinesi vanno in questa direzione.


È un circolo vizioso ormai…
Di sanitario c’è ben poco


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma se non ho letto male i contagi da omicron sono tutti recenti, considerando il tempo che intercorre tra contagio e decesso e considerando che i numeri di omicron raddoppiano di giorno in giorno la cosa non lascia molto tranquilli...
> Che percezione hai da lì? Qui io vedo un generale senso di rilassamento..i contagi non sono alti, le feste si avvicinano, i vaccinati si credono immuni, i no vax lasciamo perdere...ho paura che se arriva il martello qui ci prende male forte perché in generale la sfinimento della situazione ormai è alto
> 
> Io per primo, che ho una posizione ben nota, vedo che a lavoro ad esempio si fatica sempre di più a tenere la mascherina perché ti sfinisce...e anche i controlli sono meno...del resto è prevedibile, siamo umani e la soglia di allarme ha un limite...


Direi di chiuderci in casa subito, sbarrare le finestre, mettersi sotto le coperte al buio. Che dici, così è abbastanza tosta la reazione? Poi tra un paio di anni, forse potremo aprire le finestre.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Tanto per citarne una:
> 
> _"Il Green pass è una misura con la quale i cittadini possono continuare a svolgere attività con la *garanzia* di ritrovarsi tra persone che *non sono contagiose*" _
> 
> Mario Draghi, 22 luglio 2021




E' incredibile come si faccia finta di niente dinanzi a certe cose. Parliamo del presidente del consiglio che decide della vita di noi poveri sudditi, presidentissimo a cui tutti leccano il culo, il salvatore della patria che fa i miracoli. Ma si, chissenefrega se mente spudoratamente e fa certe cose.

Ma come si fanno a scrivere certe cose e anche solo a pensarle?

Ma vi pare normale a voi?

Cosa differenzia Draghi da Conte che sparava puttanate in diretta tv? Perché sono puttanate e tutti i giornali e media dovrebbero dire che Draghi dice puttanate


----------



## princeps (16 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Tanto per citarne una:
> 
> _"Il Green pass è una misura con la quale i cittadini possono continuare a svolgere attività con la *garanzia* di ritrovarsi tra persone che *non sono contagiose*" _
> 
> Mario Draghi, 22 luglio 2021


abituati così tanto alle bugie che ormai non ci si fa più caso


----------



## gabri65 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' incredibile come si faccia finta di niente dinanzi a certe cose. Parliamo del presidente del consiglio che decide della vita di noi poveri sudditi, presidentissimo a cui tutti leccano il culo, il salvatore della patria che fa i miracoli. Ma si, chissenefrega se mente spudoratamente e fa certe cose.
> 
> Ma come si fanno a scrivere certe cose e anche solo a pensarle?
> 
> ...



Non è che si fa finta di niente. E' molto semplice, e lo sai anche tu a cosa è dovuto: paura.

Paura di essere da soli a ribellarsi, perché allora subiresti solo tu la reazione e la rappresaglia. E siccome non si vuole ammettere di avere paura, se ne inventano di tutti i colori per giustificare il proprio carnefice, arrivando a dire cose assurde, come "eh, ma erano impreparati, eh, ma non avevano esperienza, eh, ma voi cosa fareste", etc etc.

Paura determinata a sua volta dall'egoismo, perché il rischio è elevato, meglio non provarci nemmeno. Poi ci mettiamo il "mal comune, mezzo gaudio", ed ecco pronta una sana vita di accettazione passiva.

Talmente chiaro che non ci dovrebbe essere bisogno di scriverlo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque Omicron POTREBBE essere una buona notizia.
> Finora ci sono discreti segnali che sia decisamente meno aggressiva, seppur molto più contagiosa.
> La questione è: se ospedalizza e uccide 1/3 di Delta, ma è 5 volte più contagiosa, perdiamo ugualmente il gioco e gli ospedali si riempiono.
> Mettici che sotto 3 dosi i vaccini sembrano farle un baffo (pur difendendoci dalla malattia grave, almeno), rischiamo circa 300.000 casi al giorno (segnalati, probabilmente il doppio contando il sommerso), ovvero quello che aspetta UK tra qualche giorno.
> ...


ho capito il tuo discorso ma tecnicamente secondo me sarebbe meglio se fosse davvero molto più contagiosa e meno mortale, nel senso che anche se diventasse 100 volte più contagiosa uno ha sempre bisogno di entrare in contatto col virus per ammalarsi, quindi immagino che se questa ne contagia 1 la prossima non ne possa contagiare 100.
ma a parte questo che non c'entra, ho buttato un occhio ai dati di oggi e son brutti brutti... sembra davvero che il trend stia cambiando.
non credo sia una giornata a se stante, e se non la è tarderanno poco a chiudere qualcosa.
fosse così si può dire con tranquillità che il vaccino è molto utile ma non definitivo, o ne fanno uno più efficace o con ste varianti stiamo punto e a capo, perchè se sta omicron fosse uscita a settembre staremmo come lo scorso anno.
ripeto non lo so, ma ad oggi mi pare così la storia.


----------



## Marilson (16 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque Omicron POTREBBE essere una buona notizia.
> Finora ci sono discreti segnali che sia decisamente meno aggressiva, seppur molto più contagiosa.
> La questione è: se ospedalizza e uccide 1/3 di Delta, ma è 5 volte più contagiosa, perdiamo ugualmente il gioco e gli ospedali si riempiono.
> Mettici che sotto 3 dosi i vaccini sembrano farle un baffo (pur difendendoci dalla malattia grave, almeno), rischiamo circa 300.000 casi al giorno (segnalati, probabilmente il doppio contando il sommerso), ovvero quello che aspetta UK tra qualche giorno.
> ...


tutto perfetto, quoto anche gli spazi e le virgole!


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' incredibile come si faccia finta di niente dinanzi a certe cose. Parliamo del presidente del consiglio che decide della vita di noi poveri sudditi, presidentissimo a cui tutti leccano il culo, il salvatore della patria che fa i miracoli. Ma si, chissenefrega se mente spudoratamente e fa certe cose.
> 
> Ma come si fanno a scrivere certe cose e anche solo a pensarle?
> 
> ...


Draghi rispetto a Conte è servito solo ad una cosa, far gettare la maschera a tutti i partiti lì dentro. Ora la palla passa al popolo. Per il resto, è l'evoluzione più becera del precedente esecutivo, già altrettanto infimo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Direi di chiuderci in casa subito, sbarrare le finestre, mettersi sotto le coperte al buio. Che dici, così è abbastanza tosta la reazione? Poi tra un paio di anni, forse potremo aprire le finestre.


Guarda ho deciso di non entrare più in polemica con gli utenti che ho sempre stimato xke ho visto che su sto tema ormai si è presa la tangente.. La mia posizione è ben nota, non sono un catastrofista e non ho mai ululato alla fine del mondo..di certo non mi rende sereno leggere quei numeri e immaginare qui da noi scenari da 150mila contagiati al giorno.. Domani però mi recherò in ufficio come al solito


----------



## Ruuddil23 (17 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Mi impressiono, mi chiudo, mi tampono e mi rilasso
> Mi impressiono, mi vaccino e inizia qui lo spasso
> E mi riimpressiono, mi richiudo, mi ritampono e mi rilasso
> E mi riimpressiono, mi rivaccino e ricomincia qui lo spasso


Mi hai fatto cappottare dalle risate...anche se amare. Ormai di fronte all'evidenza dei fatti rimangono solo ironia e sarcasmo, di sicuro più utili delle sparate delle virostar, ridicolizzate da un virus


----------



## Walker (17 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Albijol (17 Dicembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Io continuo a ribadire che la (legittima e comprensibile) frustrazione di molti nel non vedere la luce in fondo al tunnel deriva da false aspettative create dai virostar con proclami del tutto fuorvianti, che in realtà non trovano riscontro in nessun documento scientifico serio, perché era plausibile sin dal principio che il vaccino non sarebbe stata la soluzione definitiva.
> 
> Ad aprile 2020 uscì un articolo del NYT che raccoglieva i contributi dei numerosi esperti di vari settori, dal titolo The hammer and the dance (lo segnalai anche all'admin) in cui si prediva che la pandemia sarebbe durata anni con chiusure e riaperture periodiche a seconda del livello di diffusione del virus.
> 
> Mettiamoci l'anima in pace, sto virus non andrà via in 5 minuti, anzi non credo proprio andrà mai via.


Se la Pillola della Pfizer funziona come dicono la pandemia finirà a breve.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Dicembre 2021)

..


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Dicembre 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se la Pillola della Pfizer funziona come dicono la pandemia finirà a breve.


speriamo non ci mettano 2 anni per distribuire qualche pillola come fatto per sti cacchio di vaccini.
senza considerare che usciranno i no-pillolax che diranno che con questa nuova cosa ti entrano nel cervello e ti comandano e ti spuntano le ali ecc ecc...


----------



## sunburn (17 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Nell'altro thread si parlava dei babbuini. Razza animale considerata molto più intelligente dei cialtroni che vanno contro l'evidenza SCIIIIIENTIFICA.
> 
> I babbuini, quelli veri, si stanno rotolando in terra dalle risate insieme ai polli a leggere 'sta roba, questa è la verità.
> 
> ...


Nel “sapere scientifico” dei babbuini rientra, ad esempio, il fatto che lanciare pietre contro un predatore, se la fuga è impossibile, può essere un buon sistema di difesa. Se un babbuino vede un suo simile sbranato mentre lancia pietre, se si trova nella stessa situazione e non può fuggire, non sta lì a pensare che il lancio delle pietre faccia arricchire la lobby mondialista delle pietre, che l’esistenza dei predatori sia un complotto di Bill Apes per sterminarlo e “Eh ma Babbuinioni e Babbuetti ci avevano detto che lanciando pietre ci saremmo salvati, invece ci sono ancora predatori che ci sbranano e loro fanno le sfilate, fate girareh!!1!1!!”.
Prende una pietra e la lancia.

C.V.D.


----------



## raducioiu (17 Dicembre 2021)

> Mi limito a leggere i post, praticamente tutti uguali o molto simili ai precedenti.
> E ancora ne sto aspettando uno, anche solo uno che dica la sua su COSA concretamente farebbe per risolvere questo grosso problema.



E poi sarebbero gli altri post a essere ripetitivi, questa domanda è uno dei più grandi tormentoni dei collaborazionisti pro-greenpass o estremisti vax.
Personalmente ho già risposto almeno 5 o 6 volte ma ho letto spesso comunque anche altre idee. 



> Non c'è una soluzione definitiva al momento purtroppo (tanto ormai è evidente che i vaccini attuali non risolvono il problema), ma secondo me i danni possono essere limitati così:
> 
> 1) tracciamento serio:
> in Italia non esiste; se tua moglie è in quarantena perché è stata a contatto con un contagiato, finché lei non fa il tampone tu che ci convivi puoi uscire, lavorare, ecc... dimmi te se è normale. I locali non chiedono più i recapiti dei clienti per segnalare eventuali contatti con contagiati; l'app italiana si è rivelata ridicola. I vaccinati contagiati sottoposti a tampone con esito positivo mantengono greenpass funzionante e possono circolare e infettare.
> ...


----------



## hakaishin (17 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Guarda ho deciso di non entrare più in polemica con gli utenti che ho sempre stimato xke ho visto che su sto tema ormai si è presa la tangente.. La mia posizione è ben nota, non sono un catastrofista e non ho mai ululato alla fine del mondo..di certo non mi rende sereno leggere quei numeri e immaginare qui da noi scenari da 150mila contagiati al giorno.. Domani però mi recherò in ufficio come al solito


Anche io ti stimo lo sai, non è polemica ma che dovremmo fare dopo 2 anni? Cosa pretendete? Non ne possiamo più ormai. Si deve mettere un punto


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica in edicola annuncia in pompa magna*: contro Omicron il solo vaccino non basta più. Serve un ritorno alla prudenza. *Ecco le parole dell'immarcescibile Gualtiero Ricciardi*:"Bisogna tornare a puntare forte sui comportamenti. Negli ambienti chiusi, e anche all’aperto, ci vuole grande cautela. Già facendo rispettare le regole sulle mascherine e il distanziamento si può rallentare la corsa del virus. Altrimenti accelera. Con Omicron la progressione dei casi è impressionante, anzi raccapricciante. Basarsi solo sui vaccini non è sufficiente, come non basterebbe usare solo misure di sanità pubblica"
> 
> Andrea Ammon:"Non ci sarà tempo per colmare i gap vaccinali ancora esistenti. È urgente intraprendere azioni forti per ridurre la trasmissione e alleviare il pesante carico sui sistemi sanitari e proteggere i più vulnerabili nei prossimi mesi. I Paesi hanno diverse opzioni di risposta in vista delle festività".


Adoro le tue aperture


----------



## bmb (17 Dicembre 2021)

Non vedo l'ora di fare la dose booster della omicron. Voglio le ali per spiccare il volo.


Scherzi a parte, mi sarei anche stufato di farmi 24 ore di febbre ogni volta che faccio il vaccino al posto dei trogloditi novax.


----------



## Alkampfer (17 Dicembre 2021)

il virus esiste ? SI
si cura? SI

il resto è dittatura.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Dicembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Nel “sapere scientifico” dei babbuini rientra, ad esempio, il fatto che lanciare pietre contro un predatore, se la fuga è impossibile, può essere un buon sistema di difesa. Se un babbuino vede un suo simile sbranato mentre lancia pietre, se si trova nella stessa situazione e non può fuggire, non sta lì a pensare che il lancio delle pietre faccia arricchire la lobby mondialista delle pietre, che l’esistenza dei predatori sia un complotto di Bill Apes per sterminarlo e “Eh ma Babbuinioni e Babbuetti ci avevano detto che lanciando pietre ci saremmo salvati, invece ci sono ancora predatori che ci sbranano e loro fanno le sfilate, fate girareh!!1!1!!”.
> Prende una pietra e la lancia.
> 
> C.V.D.



Pessimo esempio. Pessimo veramente.

Sei di una cocciutaggine unica nell'infilarti in metafore controproducenti.

I babbuini lanciano le pietre, e giustamente, e senza pensarci troppo. Hanno solo le pietre, non hanno le atomiche.

Nel nostro caso i predatori di Wuhan potrebbero essere combattuti lanciandogli delle più efficienti atomiche invece che delle sassate. Noi le atomiche le abbiamo, ma le teniamo a marcire negli arsenali.

Piuttosto ci scagliamo verso i nostri simili, perché siamo frustrati e non sappiamo come sfogarci.

Poi lasciamo perdere il resto delle iene-ioni, iene-etti e iene-windows che erano lì in attesa e vengono a banchettare sul nostro cadavere.

Ti perdono, siamo vicini al Natale. Almeno salviamo quello dalle polemiche.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Dicembre 2021)

O bella ciao, bella ciao, bella ciao ciao ciao
Una mattina mi sono alzato
E ho trovato o'minchion in the news

La scienza scienza dicee diceeee che con una nuova iniezione tutto potrà tornar normal

O vaccino, o vaccino salvami da o'minchion 
O bella ciao, bella ciao, bella ciao ciao ciao
O vaccino ti prego salvamiii 
Che mi sento di morir, ir, ir-


----------



## Walker (17 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ..


Grazie Willy per aver citato il mio post.
È ormai chiaro che non posso più in alcun modo partecipare a questi threads.
Ci risentiamo, se me lo consentiranno, negli argomenti calcistici.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E finché non radi al suolo i cinesi con le atomiche, ci rimarrai.


una atomica è il clima stermina tutto il resto
non sapete i gradi che da all'atmosfera?
poi è un discorso di accelerare il colpo di grazia..

Quasi quasi è meglio chiudere in grande..
ma forse pure universo ne risente..

non sarebbe un bel gesto
xò 3000 bombe atomiche sarebbe un bel botto eh


----------

